# Oak Island NC Surf fishing advice



## Bill Lamb

I never have had much luck surf fishing. Wonder if anyone has any advice on best bait, where to buy, best time of day to fish, etc. I will be surf fishing here around the 1300 block of west beach drive all week. Thanks


----------



## medicdav66

Hey Bill.. I can help you out with some advice here! Surf fish if you like, but while I am on Oak Island, I go to Ocean Crest pier! You didnt say if you have ever been in that area before, but I can tell you that I go to the pier at least 3-4 times each year. And I drive about 5hrs to get there. They have always been great people who run the pier, and the locals that fish every day there are happy to help out a novice or if you just need some advice!
If you need specifics on where it's at, you can look em up at http// ocean crest pier.net!!


----------



## Bill Lamb

Thanks for the reply. I may try that too. I will most likely surf fish more. Water is the calmest here this week I have ever seen. Oceancrest pier used to have a webcam and post pictures of the catches of the day. That was a good way to see if anything was biting.


----------



## medicdav66

The folks that run Ocean Crest pier are from Statesville. Actually a lot of local people seem to migrate down there for some reason. Anyway, there used to be a guy that sold fresh caught shrimp at a stand across from the Lowe's back out on the highway. He used to go pick it up in the early mornings (4-5am) and sell fresh off the boat. VERY reasonable prices at about half what you would pay at a grocery store. Now, that having been said, fresh shrimp is by far the best bait to use for just about any fish biting! And it beats the crap out of anything frozen, so even if you have to buy from a grocery store (or that little fish market on the left before the airport) that is gonna be your best bait!
Good luck and tell'em David says Hi at the pier!


----------



## medicdav66

Scratch that about the stand location! Turn right at the Lowe's (if youre headed away from Oak Island) and go down about 300yds. He sets up a tent on the right-hand side of the road with a parking area in front of it.


----------



## Bill Lamb

*Shrimp Boats real close to the beach*

Sitting here on the porch this morning I see shrimp boats with nets going up and down the beach. They look like they are 1/4 mile or less from shore. Lots of birds following them. Do these boats hurt the chance of catching fish from the surf or pier? Are there any laws in NC to keep them from getting that close? I never saw shrimp boats this close at the SC beaches.


----------



## medicdav66

I've always heard that they improve your chances for catching fish. The blues and other carnivores (spanish and kings to name) follow behind shrimp boats for leftovers. I have also seen that if you see porpoises feeding along the beach that it's a good sign, mainly because they chase all the blues away. Though I have also seen that rays follow these boats also. The only way to find out is to fish!


----------



## ba0021

are the spots bitting on ocean creast pier yet


----------



## Bill Lamb

*Nothing Biting here yet*

I have been here since Saturday. Have not seen anyone catch fish on the surf yet. I have not been on the pier yet. They have a website but hard to tell with their webcam down if anything is biting there.


----------



## dbigsby

There were blues and flounder caught at the point this weekend, but bait was scarce at times, so you might have to hunt for it a little.


----------



## reofish11

*Oi*

OceanCrest's webcam and some lights were destroyed by vandals this spring. Was down this past weekend for another weird catch. Thursday and Friday caught a whiting on frozen shrimp and a couple of keeper blues on cut mullet and cut pinfish. Fished the pier Friday night. My brother and I caught about forty 3 to 4 inch croakers, but nothing else. No kings landed Friday on the pier, and spanish fishermen starved, too.


----------



## Bill Lamb

*Surf fished 5 hrs Yesterday here at Oak Island*

Great weather here, plenty of baitfish in the surf. Fished about 5 hrs with minnows and cut bait. Several bites but no fish. Clouds are moving in today. Maybe things will pick up.


----------

